# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Controlador de temperatura DIY

## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Venho aqui mostrar como se faz um controlador de temperatura caseiro barato ,que desliga ou liga os ventiladores mas com a temperatura da agua não a do ar.
Com um termostacto de um ar condicionado usado ou se não tiverem compram novo ,é muito mais barato do que de marca para o efeito.
MATERIAL:
Uma caixa de derivação de eletricidade.
Um transformadore.
Um termostacto de um ar condicionado.
Tres cabos de eletricidade.
Uma sonda ,aprova de agua salgada.
O meu foi feito no verao e está a funcionar correctamente.
Ex: O meu liga os ventiladores quando a agua passa dos 26ºc. 

Se não perceberem as fotos eu logo e explico melhor ok.  :Admirado:

----------


## Paulo Santos

> Venho mostrar como fazer um controlador de temperatura caseiro barato...
> ...Se não perceberem as fotos eu logo explico melhor.


Pois é... eu vou esperar por "logo", uma vez que não percebi nada...  :JmdFou2:   :JmdFou2:   :JmdFou2:  

Ainda por cima estou interessado em perceber, este é um tema sobre o qual lancei um tópico aqui há uns mesitos atrás, mas ninguém respondeu... :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

Vamos lá a ver se é desta :Palmas:   :Palmas:   (tens é que dar aqui uma mãozinha a explicar isto como deve de ser Rogério).

Abraço.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Venho aqui mostrar como se faz um controlador de temperatura caseiro barato ,que desliga ou liga os ventiladores mas com a temperatura da agua não a do ar.
> Com um termostacto de um ar condicionado usado ou se não tiverem compram novo ,é muito mais barato do que de marca para o efeito.
> MATERIAL:
> Uma caixa de derivação de eletricidade.
> Um transformadore.
> Um termostacto de um ar condicionado.
> Tres cabos de eletricidade.
> Uma sonda ,aprova de agua salgada.
> O meu foi feito no verao e está a funcionar correctamente.
> ...


Oi Paulo espero com isto ja dê para perceber melhor. 
Mas como moras perto de mim podes sempre tl nº:969273866.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Sao 3 fios ,1 vai ligar o tranformador a tomada .
               2 vai ligar a sonda ao termostacto.
               3 vai ligar o termostacto aos ventiladores.

               E por fim ligar o transformador ao termostacto.
Escrevi isto porque a fotos ficaram pequenas demais para se ler ok.

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Rogerio,

Poderias referenciar melhor o modelo de termostato que usas-te?

Se não for muito incomodo agradecia que descrevesses tambem a sonda .

Abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Daniel ,
Em relação ao termostato pode ser um qualquer "ar condicionado ou outro aparelho " e a sonda a de um frigorifico serve.
PS:O termostato tem que ter um leitor de temperatura e programador para o efeito.  :Pracima:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Boas Roger,

Onde mais especificamente se poderá arranjar, esses artigos? Num Ferro Velho? Dúvido...!!

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Miguel ,numa loja de venda de matérial de electronica e eletricidade deve haver o meu foi de um ar condicionado velho que estava no lixo.  :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Miranda

Eu trabalho em Ar condicionado e eletrecidade, podem encontrar em casas de ar condicionado e refrigeração.
Assim como as sondas antigas da tunze para a reposição de agua tambem arranjo a um fornecedor de ar condicionado, na minha profisão usamos essas sondas nas bombas de esgoto dos A/C.

Amigo
Jose Miranda
 :SbSourire21:

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Jose Miranda o que são "sondas antigas da tunze para a reposição "?
Já agora podes indicar uma morada onde comprar um desses termostatos com sonda isolada?

Obrigado!

----------


## Jose Miranda

As sondas da tunze são as sonda do Osmoregulador.
São sodas mecanicas que detectam o nivel de agua nos aqua...
As antigas eram constituidas por duas pequenas boias em plastico transparente, e nós do A/C usamos as ditas cujas (Iguais e da mesma marca) nos A/C, tabem como detectoras de nivel...
Uma das minhas boias do meu osmoregulador avariou, (entrou agua para os contactos - a avaria classica) e eu troquei por uma das que eu arranjo e voila esta a funcionar maravilhosamente....
quanto a termostato eu uso um da campini corel ( italiano) comprado no meu fornecedor da zona ( Colaço e medeiros) mas em Lisboa tens a A.R.L. que tambem fornece - (Não tenho a morada nem telefone aqui) mas tens tudo na lista telefonica, eles são conhecidos...
Existem cetenas de marcas e tipos de termostatos eu escolhi este da Campini Corel pois a sonda é em pvs, não há assim comtacto metalico e a durabilidade é maior...

Atenção a programação do mesmo é por veses confusa....
Amigo
Jose Miranda :SbSourire21:

----------


## Miguel Antunes

Boas,
   Aqui está um post que realmente me interessa pois á algum tempo que ando a pensar fazer uma coisa deste genero. 
   Já pensei em ligar as ventoinhas a um controlador de temperatura para PC mas os bons controladores de ventoinhas são bastante caros, e como gosto de DIY preferia ser eu a fazer.
   Tenho no entanto algumas duvidas que gostava de esclarecer. Pelo que entendi os termostatos vendidos para A.C. já vêm com sondas... estarão estas sondas preparadas para ser utilizadas em agua salgada? Presumo que a sua utilização basica seja a leitura de temperaturas do ar e não de agua. Sinceramente não entendo muito disto mas o que tem a ver uma sonda de nivel de agua (osmoregulador) como uma sonda de temperatura???? 
    Penso que seria excelente alguém que consiga comprar um destes termostatos que mencione marca, modelo, preço etc.. para assim ser mais facil a compra deste aparelho por quem nada percebe disto... A ajuda do José Miranda foi muito importante mas a indicação de que o termostato da campini corel tem uma programação dificil fez-me pensar duas vezes. 
Já agora quanto poderá custar este termostato?

Grande abraço e parabens Rogerio,
     Miguel Antunes

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ola miguel
Eu ja algum tempo que tenho uma aparelho deste em funcionamento tb e na altura ate meti uma foto do mesmo aqui no forum, estou bastante contente com o desempenho dele e penso que no meu caso a programaçao nao foi muito dificil,basta meter a temperatura desejada do aqua e depois a temperatura que as ventuinhas de pc teem que desparar. A sonda tb nao tem problema algum ja que sao revestidas todas em plastico, o preço ja as vi entre os 30 e 40 euros depende dos modelos e marcas.
abraços

----------


## Miguel Antunes

Olá Bernardo,

   Obrigado pela resposta. A foto que tens na tua galeria é do termostato da campini corel, verdade? 

   Os 30, 40 euros é o preço do conjunto (termostato + sonda)? 

    Já agora só mais uma ideia para este projecto. Eu tenho uma ventoinha de 12V que está ligado a um transformador normal de 12V mas regulavel, ou seja, tanto posso pôr a ventoinha a andar pouco como muito, fazendo mais ou menos ruido, lançando mais ou menos ar. Era impensavel ter a minha ventoinha a trabalhar a 12V devido ao ruido que faz...  Porque não utilizar neste projecto um transformador regulavel? 

Abraço,
  Miguel

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ola 
Sim preço é o conjunto e a saida do mesmo aparelho é de 220 por isso as ventuinhas de pc teem que ser ligadas a um transformador e o transformador ligado ao aparelho.Eu na nao sei mas as ventuinhas de pc que eu utilizo nem se ouvem e olha que eu na minha sump tenho 8 :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  .
abraços

----------


## Jose Miranda

Peço desculpa por ter intruduzido as sondas do osmoregulador na discusão era apenas para informar que tudo o que estes senhores da aquariofilia nos vendem e cobram muitas veses fortunas se consegue arranjar noutros sitios a preços muito mais convidativos....
Mas voltando ao que interessa a sonda do meu termostato funciona bem pois é uma sonda preparada para a humidade (Camaras frigorificas) ou seja esta preparada para o gelo e agua e aguenta perfeitamente as condições do aqua, o revestimento é de pvc branco e estanque.
Quanto ao preço na altura custou-me cerca de 35 com desconto....
Quando chamo a atenção para a programação é apenas porque algumas pessoas não conseguem programa-lo.
Mas penso que uma leitura cuidada do manual consegue-se ultrapassar isso....
Mas saliento que não é uma programação intuitiva a meu ver....
O site desta marca é www.campinicorel.it
A parte da frente do termostato é semelhante ao do Rogerio Miguel Gomes, alias todos estes Termostatos são praticamente iguais em tudo, independentemente da marca....
Outra coisa isto são termostatos de refrigeração (camaras frigorificas, etc) não são termostatos de ar condicionado, peço desculpa deveria ter chamado logo a atenção para isso....
A diferença está no preço os termostatos de A/C são mais dificeis de instalar,  mais caros e muitas eses com sondas interiores ou em cobre.... 
Estes termostatos de refrigeração tem um campo de trabalho que vai dos 
-40º (negativos) até aos +50º (positivos....
Amigo
Jose Miranda :SbSourire21:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ola jose
sim isso tudo complementaste de uma forma mais tecnica.
abraços

----------


## Miguel Antunes

> Peço desculpa por ter intruduzido as sondas do osmoregulador na discusão era apenas para informar que tudo o que estes senhores da aquariofilia nos vendem e cobram muitas veses fortunas se consegue arranjar noutros sitios a preços muito mais convidativos....


Não tens que pedir desculpa fizes-te muito bem em mencionar este facto.. :SbOk3:  




> Mas voltando ao que interessa a sonda do meu termostato funciona bem pois é uma sonda preparada para a humidade (Camaras frigorificas) ou seja esta preparada para o gelo e agua e aguenta perfeitamente as condições do aqua, o revestimento é de pvc branco e estanque.


Optimo, sendo assim tem toda a logica que dê. 




> Outra coisa isto são termostatos de refrigeração (camaras frigorificas, etc) não são termostatos de ar condicionado, peço desculpa deveria ter chamado logo a atenção para isso....
> A diferença está no preço os termostatos de A/C são mais dificeis de instalar,  mais caros e muitas eses com sondas interiores ou em cobre.... 
> Estes termostatos de refrigeração tem um campo de trabalho que vai dos 
> -40º (negativos) até aos +50º (positivos....


 Não sendo termostatos de A.C. mas sim de refrigeração(camaras frigorificas, etc) será que posso encontrar em casas especificas para A.C.?    




> Sim preço é o conjunto e a saida do mesmo aparelho é de 220 por isso as ventuinhas de pc teem que ser ligadas a um transformador e o transformador ligado ao aparelho.


Aqui está uma coisa que me preocupa, no esquema do Rogerio vemos que logo á entrada os 220V são transformados em 12V. O termostato é alimentado a 12V e a sonda e as ventoinhas também são alimentadas a 12V. Parece-me que neste termostato vamos ter a sonda com 220V dentro de água. Será assim ou estou enganado? Ficava mais descansado com uma sonda dentro de agua a 12V. :Admirado:  

Abraço,
   Miguel

----------


## Paulo Santos

Continuo na mesma...  :KnSmileyVertSourire:   :KnSmileyVertSourire:  

Fui ao site e vejo dezenas de termostatos... :JmdFou2:   :JmdFou2:   :JmdFou2:  

Qual é o indicado (modelo/ref) para que se possa tentar saber preços???

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ola
meu é este
CTX031N00

----------


## Jose Miranda

No problema, as entradas e saidas são de 220V mas a sonda é de baixa voltagem ( na ponta tem uma resistenciade de placa eletronica de 2,7K) Tapada com plastico...
Para comprares deves dirigir-te á A.R.L. em lisboa ou a uma empresa de refrigeração/ar condicionado.
Não te dirijas a uma empresa que só comercialize A/C pois de certeza que não tem estes equipamentos.
Eu ajudava mas estou doente e impossibilitado de sair de casa...Sorry
Amigo 

miranda :SbSourire21:

----------


## Jose Miranda

Atenção que deve haver termostatos destes com as mais diversas caracteristicas e só na loja é que podes ver as especificações...
É bem possivel que hajam com entrada de 220 V e saida a 12V ou 24V.
Eu trabalho com 220 normalmente e no meu aqua a ventoinha é grande e esta a funcionar quase como chiller assim funciona a 220v....
Amigo
Jose Miranda :SbSourire21:

----------


## Jose Miranda

O meu termostato é igual ao do Bernardo...
Amigo
Jose Miranda :SbSourire21:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi josé também podem usar termostatos de aparelho de frio ex:arcar cogeladoras que tenham *termostatos electronicos* dá perfeitamente.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Jose Miranda

Caro Rogerio o problema é que esses termostatos tem sondas de metal (metal baixa qualidade) e  normalmente essas sondas não podem ser mudadas, fazem parte do aparelho.
Mas se se provar que não faz mal, o funcionamento é semelhante aos que temos estado a falar.
Os termostatos mais simples de frigorifico e arcas esses não sao mesmo aconselhados, São baratos (10 -15) mas as sondas são de metal, não podem ser trocadas (fazem parte do controlador), São tambem de metal de má qualidade (para colocar dentro de agua) e é um sistema eletro-mecanico sem eletronica nenhuma, muito basico e sem grande precisâo.
Amigo
Jose Miranda :SbSourire21:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi José ,sim mas o meu aparelho é de baixa voltagem e posso colocar qualquer sonda .
A minha sonda é de metal revestida a borracha e esta a funcionar na perfeiçao sem problemas dentro de agua salgada.
Pode de ser de metal de má qualidade mas tem precisâo ,porque ja fiz testes com outra e a minha da os mesmos graus .


Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Desculpa caro José  VP? ,como sabe disso por acaso ja viu o meu ,como está a falar parece que sim ,só se deve falar assim quando se ve a sonda em causa e nunca esteve cá na minha casa para a ver .

----------


## Jose Miranda

Caro Rogerio mas o teu termostato é do mesmo tipo que o meu, estes funcionam bem, dá para mudar a sonda, são programaveis e possivelmente existem de baixa voltagem, eu é que trabalho maioritariamente com os de 220V, agora existem milhentas marcas e tipos deste termostatos e eu não os conheço a todos.
O que eu digo na minha outra intervenção é que existem os termostatos de frigorificos e arcas normais e esses não são maoiritariamente adequados para uso em aquas pelas razões que eu sublinhei.
Os nossos term... são bastante precisos tanto o teu como o meu, alias o meu termostato é da mesma marca e modelo do Bernardo Tomaz 
Quanto a sonda, as dos nossos termostatos normalmente podem ser trocadas.
Amigo
Jose miranda :SbSourire21:

----------


## Jose Miranda

Peço desculpa, mas no começo desta discussão não colocaste fotografias do teu termostato e instalação????
Junto a caixa de derivação (por  cima) esta uma sonda ou algo que parece uma sonda....
Estarei enganado????
Quanto ao conhecer o teu termostato lembra-te é a minha profissão..
Não percebi este teu ultimo comentario????
Amigo
Jose Miranda :SbSourire21:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi José desculpas pelo meu comentario pouco apropriado ,mas como estava a falar eu não percebi que era a sua profissão visto isto não vou discutir com um  profissional do ramo ,porque a minha profissão não é esta sou apenas um curioso.
 E que já construi um também poderia colocar aqui fotos dele assim todos poderiamos vêr .


Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Jose Miranda

Não há problema.... :SbSourire21:   :SbSourire21:  
Assim que eu conseguir tirar fotografias e coloca-las aqui mostro  minha instalaçao...
Para já não consigo...
Mas a nivel de instalação eu tenho na parte de cima do movel do aquario principal um ventilador da marca S&P de 300 metros cubicos hora de ar (220V) que é accionado utilizando um termostato semelhante ao teu.
Os parametros programados são os mesmos, sempre que atinge os 26 graos da condição para que o ventilador arranque...
No verão ligo o ar condicionado (24 horas por dia) e o ventilador injecta ar frio que arrefece o aqua.
Construi um chiller mas por preguiça e por ser um pouco ruidoso nunca o instalei no aqua, em vez disso utilizo o ar condicionado.

Amigo
Jose Miranda :SbSourire21:

----------


## Miguel Antunes

Olá pessoal,




> Assim que eu conseguir tirar fotografias e coloca-las aqui mostro  minha instalaçao...


Era porreiro, pois como se costuma dizer, 'uma imagem vale por mil palavras'. 
Depois quero agradecer as tuas intervenções que têm sido excelentes, tanto a nivel de informação tecnica como funcional, dando indicações de onde e como comprar...  :SbOk:  



Estou mais ou menos decido a comprar este termostato pois além de ter a vossa boa opinião, utiliza uma sonda fiável e de baixa voltagem.

O facto da saida deste termostato ser de 220V até pode ser benefico pois utilizando um transformador regulavel posso dessa forma controlar a velocidade das duas ventoinhas que penso implementar.      

Já agora aproveito para perguntar marca/tipo de ventoinhas que costumam utilizar. 




> Eu na nao sei mas as ventuinhas de pc que eu utilizo nem se ouvem e olha que eu na minha sump tenho 8


Como é possivel utilizares 8 ventoinhas e não fazerem barulho?  :EEK!:  Que marca de ventoinhas usas?   

Abraço,
  Miguel

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas miguel
Nao sei a marca das ventuinhas mas tb sao das pequenas de fonte de alimentaçao nao sao das grandes e calro faz barulho com deslucaçaoi do vento,mas...............nem se ouve praticamente....abraços

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...


As ventoinhas que são usadas, acho que são aquelas dos computadores... que se compram até na fnac! por 10 a 30 ... e têm diversos tamanhos, para todas as necessidades!!!  Não???  :Admirado:

----------


## Miguel Antunes

Pois, até aí também já tinha chegado, o problema é que como em tudo na vida há de boa e má qualidade. Dentro das ventoinhas para PC existem algumas que fazem um barulho doido e outras que mal se ouvem, a minha pergunta vai no intuito de obter registos/opiniões de quem tenha uma determinada marca.

Abraço,
  Miguel

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ola jose 
Eu as que tenho sao de 8 cm e posso ver a marca mas penso que deste tamnaho nada faz barulho penso eu,pq as que tenho ate sao de fontes queimadas e ja tinham usoi como deves imaginar e os preços andam por volta dos 8 eros cada uma ve esta pagina
http://www.aquapc.net/loja/?id=4
abraços

----------


## Miguel Antunes

Boa Bernando  :SbOk:  

Não tenho experiencia com 8 cm, mas tenho uma de 12 cm que a trabalhar a 12V mais parece uma avião. A minha unica opção foi reduzir a potencia para os 4,5V, com esta potencia já faz menos barulho...

Abraço e obrigado,
   Miguel

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

pois de 12 sao de 2,4 A e entao isso faz muita barulho por isso eu te falei nas de 8.
abraços

----------


## Jose Miranda

Caro Miguel, a minha ventoinha é de 22 cm, Marca S&P - 300 metros cubicos hora ( aproximadamente) - esta colocada lateralmente no movel superior e directamente sobre os iodetes metalicos e como ja tinha dito no verão ligo o A/C e ela projecta ar frio directamente sobre o aquario e lampadas ( Os famosos 25º g).
Contrui um chiller mas nunca o instalei por preguiça e por sér barulhento, em vez disso utilizo o A/C.
Amigo
Jose Miranda :SbSourire21:

----------


## Jose Miranda

Esqueci-me de dizer que a minha ventoinha é do tipo de instalação em vidro e por conseguinte um pouco barulhenta mas é um sacrificio suportavel (penso eu).

Amigo
Jose Miranda :SbSourire21:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Pois, até aí também já tinha chegado, o problema é que como em tudo na vida há de boa e má qualidade. Dentro das ventoinhas para PC existem algumas que fazem um barulho doido e outras que mal se ouvem, a minha pergunta vai no intuito de obter registos/opiniões de quem tenha uma determinada marca.
> 
> Abraço,
>   Miguel


Olá...

em relação, às ventoinhas, eu julgo que as termaltake são bastante silenciosas... em relação a potências, eu julgo que se falou em 2,4 A, mas acho que tudo o que for acima de 1 ampere é muito... seja como for aqui ficam dois links (um da fnac e outro da microcaos)... tens N...  :Pracima:   :SbOk:  

http://www.fnac.pt/pesquisa.aspx?op=...r=cooler&pag=1
http://www.microcaos.pt/index.php?cP...ort=2a&&page=1

----------


## Jose Miranda

Vou corrigir os dados da minha ventoinha para que vejam que a nivel de conssumo a mesma esta dentro de parametros perfeitamente aceitaveis...
Para isto tive que a abrir para ver a placa de caracteristicas tecnicas....
Marca- S&P 
Modelo - HCM-180N
Metros cubicos hora - 600 m3/h
Conssumo eletrico/h - 36 W
Nivel de pressão sonora (dB(A) ) - 42
Tensão a 50 Hz - 220V
Velocidade de rotação (R.P.M.) - 1650
Peso - 1 Kg 

As ventoinha de computador de 8 cm consomem em media 0,15A (tenho uma aqui ao lado).
Se converterem devera dar 4 ou 5W.
A pressão sonora é baixa mas o caudal m3/h tambem o é...
Assim como o preço que é muito convidativo.... mas não se esqueçam que tem que comprar o transformador (para alguns modelos) que tambem é dinheiro...
Resta agora pesarem os prós e os contras....
Para mim compensa-me a minha pelos resultados (25º no verão), apesar do barulho...
Atenção os custos financeiros para adquirir um ventilador destes  (S&P) são altos ( aprx: 45) que mesmo tendo em conta que é uma das melhores marcas de ventilação da Europa, que a minha esta á mais de um ano a funcionar e não tem um pingo de ferrugem e aguentam a funcionar sem parar quase para sempre, doi dar tanto dinheiro por um ventilaor.
O site da S&P é o seguinte:
http://www.soler-palau.com
Amigo
Jose Miranda

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Vou corrigir os dados da minha ventoinha para que vejam que a nivel de conssumo a mesma esta dentro de parametros perfeitamente aceitaveis...
> Para isto tive que a abrir para ver a placa de caracteristicas tecnicas....
> Marca- S&P 
> Modelo - HCM-180N
> Metros cubicos hora - 600 m3/h
> Conssumo eletrico/h - 36 W
> Nivel de pressão sonora (dB(A) ) - 42
> Tensão a 50 Hz - 220V
> Velocidade de rotação (R.P.M.) - 1650
> ...


Tens toda a razão, à que pesar os prós e os contras... é uma questão de necessidades.  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:   :Vitoria:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel Antunes

Olá pessoal,

    Antes de mais obrigado pelas respostas. Concordo com o que foi dito é tudo uma questão de necessidades. No meu caso, como tenho o aquario na sala tenho que tentar minimizar ao maximo o ruido. Acho que vou optar por 2 ventoinhas de 8cm das mais silenciosas e verificar se é suficiente. Como tenho A.C. na sala pode ser que seja suficiente.

Abraço,
   Miguel

PS - Depois deixo imagens da montagem que vou fazer...

----------


## Filipe Nogueira

Boas,

se não estou em erro a mbit www.mbit.pt tinha umas ventoinhas referência FANB salvo erro que custavem ou 1,5 ou 3 e tinham um nivel de ruido inferior a 23 Db é uma boa solução

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Tenho em funcionamento um CTX031N00 igual ao do Marcos Cavaleiro e posso dizer que é óptimo. Quanto a mim apenas deveria ter três dígitos e não apenas só dois.... mas pelo preço acho óptimo.

Finalmente posso regular a temperatura máxima e relaxar.... o termostato liga e desliga as ventoinhas por mim..... :SbOk:

----------


## Sérgio Paulo

:Palmas:   OLÁ A TODOS OS MEMBROS   :Palmas:  

Vamos lá deixar de estar a ver quem é que faz melhor que quem e passemos a fazer deste fórum um local onde podemos todos aprender uns com os outros.

Não há ninguém mais esperto que ninguém.
Apenas uns poderão entender melhor e mais rápido do que outros.
Burros, são aqueles animaizinhos de quatro patas e que nem o nome de burros merecem, pois quando não lhes apetece andar não há ninguém que os faça mexer.

Mas nós não, somos todos animais racionais e vamos mas é a por os PC´s e conhecimentos a mexer, e encontrar materiais com: Qualidade para o fim a que se destinam; Baratos; Com simplicidade de interligação; e postar algo em que todos juntos melhoremos o mundo da Aquariofilia marinha e não só pois muitos postes servem para a Aquariofilia em geral.


Então é assim:
Eu pessoalmente conheço e aconselho os controladores *ELIWELL* e *OMROM*, não são caros e são fiáveis.
Controladores de Temperatura  Fornecedores:

Lusocontrole
http://www.lusocontrole.com/inicio.html

*DISCOBRAGA, LDA.*
Rua Doutor José A Ferreira 9 Lomar
Telf: 253 687 298
Fax: 253 687 299

Martelo Eléctrico
Sociedade de Máquinas e Ferramentas Industriais, Lda.
Rua Combatentes da Grande Guerra, 137/147
Apartado 111
3811  901 Aveiro
Telf: 234 425 127 Fax: 234 429 642

 Para mais é fazer uma busca no Google qua há montes deles.

Link onde se pode ler informação dos controladores Eliwell.
http://frostechnic.com/eliwell.htm

Um dos que bem conheço e muito fácil de operar e ligar directamente sondas PT100 sem correr o risco de contaminar a água do aquário visto as sondas serem em aço inox.
O controlador  que vos falei é o EWPC, assim como o OMROM entre outros, mas agora cabe a cada um escolher o que quer fazer com a aplicação.
Pois estes tipos de controladores permitem não só controlarem as referidas ventoinhas como ainda fazerem uma panóplia de coisas tais como: ligar termóstatos, _(__esquecendo o próprio controlo termodinâmico que por vezes avaria nos termóstatos)_; Bombas adicionais para aumentar a circulação no aquário _(no caso de sobreaquecimento da água)_; Desligar parte/totalmente a iluminação; etc.

Temos ainda controladores com controlo PID e sem controlo PID, (P ou PI)

O que é o controlo PID?
PID  (Proporcional, Integrativo e Derivativo)

É uma sintonização da proporcional, integral e derivada.
A vantagem deste procedimento é não existir necessidade de conhecer o modelo do sistema (por vezes muito difícil de determinar). Pode-se assim concluir que se deverá recorrer a este procedimento somente quando o custo de calibração do controlador for inferior ao custo associado à análise do sistema e projecto do controlador adequado.

Neste tipo de controlador, o modo integral é usado para eliminar o erro estacionário causado por grandes variações de temperatura.

O modo derivativo (D), com o seu efeito estabilizador, permite um aumento do ganho e reduz a tendência para as oscilações, o que conduz a uma velocidade de resposta superior quando comparado com P e PI.

Ou seja, se tivermos o aquário com uma temperatura na ordem dos 23ºC e o termóstato estiver regulado para os 26ºC, este só irá desligar quando o elemento termodinâmico encontrar a temperatura de 26ºC o que vai dar origem a um aumento de temperatura na ordem dos 2 a 3ºC _(pelo efeito de evolução termica)._
Com um controlador de temperatura com PID, e o mesmo termóstato, _(que pode estar regulado para os 27 ou 28ºC)_ e no caso da água estar à mesma temperatura de 23ºC, o controlador ao aproximar-se dos 25ºC vai dando impulsos ao termóstato para que este não exceda a temperatura dos 26ºC.
E caso essa temperatura fosse excedida por um PID mal calculado, desajustado, ou qualquer outra anomalia, ele próprio entra em sinal de alarme e liga os ventiladores que lhe estiverem associados tentando assim corrigir o valor pretendido.

Note-se que há controladores com PID automático em que nos basta pedir uma temperatura de controlo de 26ºC e eles próprios fazem a aprendizagem da evolução das temperaturas.


Um abraço a todos, espero ter ajudado e caso queiram ver alguma duvida esclarecida sobre este assunto podem sempre pedir-me apoio.

----------


## Sérgio Paulo

Um comentário para o *Miguel Antunes.*

Miguel Antunes, nenhuma sonda de temperatura tem na sua alimentação 220V~.
As sondas de temperatura são um elemento que no seu interior está uma resistência que vai variando de tenção entrada/saida.
Dependendo do tipo de sonda a utilizar, mas na generalidade funcionam desde 4 a 20 milamperes com uma tenção de 0 a 10VDC.
Atenção que há controladores que têm de ter Conversor PT100/4-20mA.

----------


## Herberto_M

Boa tarde companheiros quanto ás questões de refrigeração de só ser bom usar titanium, esponho a questão.
Caso use cobre, mas dentro de recipiente com liquido anticongelante, e esse recipiente sim estar em contacto com a agua que chegará ao aquário, seria viável, tendo sempre em conta o factor risco, mas fazendo de forma que não falhe.
Conseguem imaginar o sistema seria ifeciente aplicabilidade?

Herberto Machado

 :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Herbesto.

Sim podes fazer o que dizes, mas o importante é que o cobre nunca entre em contacto com a agua do aquario se isso acontecer morre tudo no aquario.

Boa sorte
um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Roger_Tavares

:Olá:  pessoal, 

eu tenho um termómetro digital MARINA e tem um fio com uma sonda, posso usar esta ou não serve para este efeito (controlador de temperatura DIY) ?

----------


## Roger_Tavares

> pessoal, 
> 
> eu tenho um termómetro digital MARINA e tem um fio com uma sonda, posso usar esta ou não serve para este efeito (controlador de temperatura DIY) ?


 :yb665: 

 :yb677:

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva
Penso que essa sonda não serve para o efeito pretendido. Essa só serve para medir a temperatura.
O controlador serve para ligar/desligar ventoinhas de arrefecimento ou termostatos para aquecer conforme o que pretenderes.

----------

